# Snow White showing blue bolt??



## basil (4 Nov 2012)

Bit excited tonight as noticed one of my Snow White's showing some clear blue bolt pigment in the head and tail!! What's more.......she's pregnant!! 






What do you reckon guys? Deffo not true blue, but the pigment seems clear to me.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (4 Nov 2012)

Definitely mate! That's quality


----------



## basil (4 Nov 2012)

Thought so........deep breaths, count to 10, brown paper bag etc.....!


----------



## basil (8 Nov 2012)

Seems I have to now cross with King Kong to get blue bolt babies. 

Anyone selling king kongs on here? Wife's gonna kill me - £60 per shrimp seems to be market price for these kk's!!


----------



## jack-rythm (8 Nov 2012)

£60 quid EACH! jesus! lol your absolutely f*cking nuts lol..


----------



## basil (8 Nov 2012)

That's nothing - have you seen these bad boys on the Benebichi site. Pure PRL's.......also on my shopping list for 2013. Maybe not the SSS Grade @ £550 each though!!

http://www.benibachi.co.uk/product/beni ... ee-shrimp/


----------



## jack-rythm (8 Nov 2012)

I couldnt think of any other good way of wasting money lol i guess if i had a lot of it I probably would.. i can think of better things to buy for 550 quid!! lol


----------



## basil (8 Nov 2012)

Well, I don't smoke or party hard so I try to justify that way!!


----------



## hinch (8 Nov 2012)

would rather buy some new fishing gear for that much tbh with my history of failure to keep even red cherries alive I couldn't justify that much on a shrimp


----------



## LondonDragon (12 Nov 2012)

You don't have to go to far, FWS had them for sale at AL  both bolts and pandas!


----------



## Ian Holdich (12 Nov 2012)

And they were very reasonably priced by all accounts.


----------



## basil (12 Nov 2012)

Not ready for em yet, as new rack just being installed. Will make contact with FWS to see what they have by way of KK's. Tanks for the pointers guys!


----------



## basil (28 Nov 2012)

Found 2 of these in my tank yesterday. Still tiny shrimplets no more than 2-3mm in size, but they are very different to anything else I've had before. Anyone any ideas?





The bright white face, brown back and stripes are very clear even on this baby.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (28 Nov 2012)

Possibly a golden bee mate. The stripes just represent pigment-loss in the edges of each segment of tail I think.

Looks very nice though! Loving your shrimp setup. So much in fact, I want to try one


----------



## basil (29 Nov 2012)

Whitey89 said:
			
		

> Possibly a golden bee mate. The stripes just represent pigment-loss in the edges of each segment of tail I think.



That's what I thought initially but it comes from a tank of snows and goldens and looks nothing like any of the other young. I'll keep an eye on it as it grows.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (29 Nov 2012)

Ha maybe just a 'ginger' one


----------



## basil (29 Nov 2012)

Whitey89 said:
			
		

> Ha maybe just a 'ginger' one



Eek, don't want to encourage any little Ed Sheerans gettin jiggy with my prize shrimp!!!


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (29 Nov 2012)

Haha. You got some photos of your 'basil selects!' ?

I was actually watching babies swim out of my SS Hinomaru no entry the other day. Was a great sight.

Baby is inbetween the two adults here, and he's only 30 seconds old


----------



## basil (1 Dec 2012)

Wow, I'd love to see that!!! A rare moment indeed - well captured mate!


----------

